# How to test Testosterone Cypionate or Enanthate



## chrisr116 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok, this one is for testosterone.  There is also a protocol for HGH.  

Originally posted by Heavyiron:
*
How to test Testosterone Cypionate or Enanthate *

The following protocols must be followed exactly for at least 4 weeks. No other gear or ancillaries may be used during the first 4 weeks. If you have been on either dose for longer than 4 weeks you may get labs 7 days after your last injection.

All injections must be intramuscular (IM). The first week is a front-load.

*Testing Protocol - (for labs that only range up to 1,500ng/dl):*

Day 1. 300mg Cypionate or Enanthate
 Day 3. 300mg Cypionate or Enanthate
 Day 7. 300mg Cypionate or Enanthate
 Day 14. 300mg Cypionate or Enanthate
 Day 21. 300mg Cypionate or Enanthate
 Day 28. Total Testosterone Blood Draw (must be exactly 7 days after last inject)

Post lab results once you receive them. Please be specific about the dose, ester and protocol you used in your first post.

Passing results should be about 1,345 ng/dl +or- 139 ng/dl. Due to the crude nature of this protocol, passing results may vary greatly.

*Testing Protocol #2 - (for labs that range ABOVE 1,500ng/dL):*

Day 1. 600mg Cypionate or Enanthate
 Day 3. 300mg Cypionate or Enanthate
 Day 7. 600mg Cypionate or Enanthate
 Day 14. 600mg Cypionate or Enanthate
 Day 21. 600mg Cypionate or Enanthate
 Day 28. Total Testosterone Blood Draw (must be exactly 7 days after last inject)

Passing results should be about 2,370 ng/dl +or- 150ng/dl. Due to the crude nature of this protocol, passing results may vary greatly.

Failure to follow protocol exactly will result in useless results.

Reference Testosterone dose-response relationships in healthy young men

Pharmacokinetics of Testosterone cypionate Injection

Source: Schulte-Beerbuhl, 1980 Figure. Pharmacokinetics of 200mg Testosterone cypionate injection. Source: Comparison of Testosterone, dihydrotestosterone, luteinizing hormone, and follicle-stimulating hormone in serum after injection of Testosterone enanthate or Testosterone cypionate. Schulte-Beerbuhl M, Nieschlag E. Fertility and Sterility 33 (1980) 201-3.


----------



## powders101 (Mar 22, 2013)

Good bit of info. Can you also post the HGH protocol? Thanks!


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 22, 2013)

powders101 said:


> Good bit of info. Can you also post the HGH protocol? Thanks!



Here you go:

http://www.anasci.org/vB/lab-serum-...h-hormone-real-guide-find-out.html#post154283


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 4, 2018)

looks familiar =)


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 4, 2018)

heavyiron said:


> looks familiar =)



Good to see you stop in HEAVY :headbang:


----------



## Duluxx (Mar 4, 2018)

Awesome thanks


----------



## williammcd15 (Mar 6, 2018)

Great info!


----------



## JDiesel911 (Apr 13, 2018)

Good to know...!


----------



## jp82088 (Jul 31, 2018)

Very cool info thanks...


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 22, 2018)

Good info


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prototype5 (Jul 23, 2019)

I know its an old thread, but curious on what that amount must be used?  my HRT dose is 0.75cc, 175mg a week of watson cyp.   I swapped it out for ARL test enath. 0.75cc, which was around 188mg a week.   Ran it for 6 weeks at that dose.  Did lab draw \at 7 days post shot fasting the night before.  Levels came back around 505ish. 
my test levels on their own with no HRT are in the 150s.  Seems pretty accurate?  or am I missing something


----------



## mgkc155 (Jul 24, 2019)

prototype5 said:


> I know its an old thread, but curious on what that amount must be used?  my HRT dose is 0.75cc, 175mg a week of watson cyp.   I swapped it out for ARL test enath. 0.75cc, which was around 188mg a week.   Ran it for 6 weeks at that dose.  Did lab draw \at 7 days post shot fasting the night before.  Levels came back around 505ish.
> my test levels on their own with no HRT are in the 150s.  Seems pretty accurate?  or am I missing something



For testing that only goes up to 1500 total you need to use 300mg/week and you results should be about 1,345 ng/dl +or- 139 ng/dl.


----------



## prototype5 (Jul 25, 2019)

mgkc155 said:


> For testing that only goes up to 1500 total you need to use 300mg/week and you results should be about 1,345 ng/dl +or- 139 ng/dl.



are you doing 3-4 days post shot or a full 7?  188mg put me at 505ish.   without it at all, im in the 150s.  Not sure I would hit 1300-1500 on only 300mg a full 7 days out.

someone who doesnt need HRT might have higher base numbers.  for someone that already has levels in the 500-800, yeah 300mg would probably put them towards cap, but I need a little over half of that just to be in the normal range.


----------



## mgkc155 (Jul 25, 2019)

prototype5 said:


> are you doing 3-4 days post shot or a full 7?  188mg put me at 505ish.   without it at all, im in the 150s.  Not sure I would hit 1300-1500 on only 300mg a full 7 days out.
> 
> someone who doesnt need HRT might have higher base numbers.  for someone that already has levels in the 500-800, yeah 300mg would probably put them towards cap, but I need a little over half of that just to be in the normal range.



For the testing protocol you pull bloods 7 days after your last shot.Once you start using exogenous testosterone your natural production shuts down so it doesn’t matter if naturally someone has a total of 550 or 150.


----------



## prototype5 (Jul 27, 2019)

mgkc155 said:


> For the testing protocol you pull bloods 7 days after your last shot.Once you start using exogenous testosterone your natural production shuts down so it doesn’t matter if naturally someone has a total of 550 or 150.



I always do 7 days post shot.  But I have seen some people post 3-4 days.

I know the natural level starts to shut down, just didnt know how long it took to get to 0.

300mg a week really should get around 1300 ng/dl? I cant imagine another 125mg a week making me go from 505 to 1300 ng/dl?

Not trying to argue, just curious thats all.  I didnt think those numbers could get so high on that small of a dose.


----------

